# Ted the Mal



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

This is Ted he is 7 weeks old and is a Alaskan Malamute. This is the first Mal Ive owned. doubt he is going to stay this cute for long though.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! Cant wait to see him grow up


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

He is a wee stunner !

Brings back not so distant memories of mieko .


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

Thank you, cant wait to get out there and watch him explore. he is quite a lump to carry everywhere :yesnod:


----------



## hd123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Awwwwwww!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

So cute I just want to squeeze him love his little tummy ah beautiful


----------



## WispaLoudly (Feb 4, 2012)

Ahhhh so cute!


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Wow!! he's sooo Gawjus...))


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

Two weeks on and Teds back in fine fettle, took about a week to sort his dicky tummy out and he is growing fast.


----------



## RainbowMai (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow what a difference two weeks is!! 
What an adorable thing you are Ted!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

What an adorable puppy he is! He's going to grow into a wonderful chap 

I love his oversized paws, he definitely has that sweet puppy look to him.


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

Well Roll on another 3-4 weeks, sorry there's been no updates but I've been mad busy, well finally remembered the camera so here's a few now, he is changing on a daily basis.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He is fantastic and sooooo sweet. 

Can I have him? Pretty please with a cherry on top


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi There heres my mal/husky at 5 months time has flown by hes now 6 months old and huge!

We love him dearly though wouldnt change him for the world


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

by the way your malamute is adorable  <3


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

Well sorry I have updated this for a while, both dogs have been unwell and a neighbors dog was poisoned, Vet says mine was a bug but two days of injections as Ted could not even keep water down. neighbors dog had blood transfusions etc and is slowly recovering but getting better, I swear if I ever found out there life would not be worth living, we got in touch with the council and to be fair they have been round all the back lanes around where I live cleaning them all with a machine. anyway ted is 23-24 weeks now so here are a couple of recent ones.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Pics are lovely. That is shocking if someone is putting down poison, could it not be the council spraying weedkiller on the pavements ?


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

fifemute said:


> Pics are lovely. That is shocking if someone is putting down poison, could it not be the council spraying weedkiller on the pavements ?


Its been confirmed that the neighbors dog was poisoned with Rat poison as the dogs sick was tested. and when Ted started throwing up two days later at first we thought the worse, but we use the same vet and she ruled this out. We live next to the coast and hope it was someone trying to get rid off the gulls and not going out of there way to harm and kill dogs, but we will never know so will have to be extra vigilant when walking our dogs.


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

Well to follow this on, our neighbours dog died a month on, Ted on the other hand coming up to 9 month now is growing up very quick, he is a very laid back loving dog but boy can he be destructive, he has chewed my carpets, chair legs and anything he can find, the other day I came in to find him eating my motorbike seat in the sitting room. we didn't even get a tree for Xmas this year as we knew he would eat it, so heres hoping he grows out of this behaviour.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

He is beautiful, they both are :001_wub:

I'm sorry to hear about your neighbours dog, thats awful


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

Thank you, I just cant believe how much he has grown :confused1:

Our neighbour has just recently re-homed a rescue dog so I am pleased she has.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow he a stunning boy and so big. Nice to see pictures from small pup to now.


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Ted is so cute and adorable in these pics. He is growing fast in just two weeks. And he looks more beautiful as the day goes by. I know that he will still look adorable even if he is already big. I'm thinking of getting a new dog and it will be a Malamute too since I like this breed. I'm just wondering if he is a picky eater just like my current pet dog?


----------

